# January 2006 "Invest in ME" Newsletter now available



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

The (colorful) Invest in ME Newsletter for January 2006 has today been sent out to subscribers.Here's the Table of Contents:- News of Invest in ME-Contacts - The ME Conference 2006 - Events for 2006 - Meridian TV Expose (includes, amongst other things, an interview with Dr. Jonathan Kerr) (TK: think it is over-optimistic about when a cure will be available)- Tayler Family Fundraising - ME Experiences - Guest Speakers - Gibson Inquiry Latest - Research News - FINE Trials- ME and MY MP campaign - Other ME Groups in the UK - International Groups - MERGE - an invitation - IiME Badges To order a copy go to: http://www.investinme.org/IIMENewslettersubs.htm[AOL: Here]---------------------------------------------Invest in M.E.'s home page is: http://www.investinme.org/index.html[AOL: Here]


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

A piece "A Hidden National Scandal Exposed" at:http://tinyurl.com/d7ygm i.e.http://www.pressbox.co.uk/detailed/Health/...osed_50825.html gives more information about the "Meridian TV Expose" mentioned above: "..In a programme made by Meridian Television and broadcast by the voluntary organisation, Invest in M.E., severely affected sufferers explained the devastating effect the illness has had on them and their families. The shocking effects are most clearly seen - with Suzy, who spent 2 years in a near coma state living in an icy, darkened room where no-one except her parents could visit because she was so light and noise sensitive, - and Lauren who, having been ill since the age of 12 is, at 20 years old, mostly bed-bound and some days too weak to even read or watch TV. As Suzyâ€™s father, Roger explains â€œSuzy was in a â€œliving deathâ€ state for the first two years after her illness became really severe. Many would still regard her as such since her condition remains very sad.â€"


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

Just saw this elsewhere. Even though it is done in the UK, I think a lot of people will find it moving.----------------------------------------------Not sure if you have seen this. In 11 years of being ill it is the bestthing I have ever seen on TV about M.E. It is well worth the download and takes about 10 - 15 mins to watch it .. I almost cried to finally seeM.E. dealt with so accurately. Here's to the cure!! http://www.investinme.org/Mediatelevision.htm


----------

